# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Stelling 1 November 2013: Wat doe jij als iemand niet uit het water kan komen?

## Leontien

> Drie jongens van 13 jaar uit Maarssen hebben gisteren een vrouw uit het water van het Amsterdam-Rijnkanaal gered, waar volgens het drietal anderen stonden toe te kijken.


ad.nl

Als iemand niet meer uit het water kan komen, spring jij dan gelijk in het water om te helpen? Of ga je hulp zoeken? Of ga je anderen manen om te helpen, zodat je het overzicht houdt? Of ben je te bang om iets te doen?

Misschien heb je het al eens meegemaakt en kun je uit eigen ervaring spreken, net als deze drie jongens.

Geef hieronder je mening als reactie!

----------


## motorwybe

> ad.nl
> 
> Als iemand niet meer uit het water kan komen, spring jij dan gelijk in het water om te helpen? Of ga je hulp zoeken? Of ga je anderen manen om te helpen, zodat je het overzicht houdt? Of ben je te bang om iets te doen?
> 
> Misschien heb je het al eens meegemaakt en kun je uit eigen ervaring spreken, net als deze drie jongens.
> 
> Geef hieronder je mening als reactie!


Nou, da's wel duidelijk.
Direct de helpende hand , touw of reddingshaak toesteken.
Als dat niet kan, dan zelf het water in, maar eerst kijken of je vaste grond onder de voeten hebt of kunt krijgen, 
Anders kun je nog niks uitrichten.
Maar tegelijk schreeuwen om assistentie.
Alleen toekijken is laf. En hulp halen kan net te laat zijn.
Kortom : direct in actie komen ! ! !.

----------


## Kambiklein

> ad.nl
> 
> Als iemand niet meer uit het water kan komen, spring jij dan gelijk in het water om te helpen? Of ga je hulp zoeken? Of ga je anderen manen om te helpen, zodat je het overzicht houdt? Of ben je te bang om iets te doen?
> 
> Misschien heb je het al eens meegemaakt en kun je uit eigen ervaring spreken, net als deze drie jongens.
> 
> Geef hieronder je mening als reactie!


Ik zou direct in het water springen om hem te helpen. Hulp zoeken kan meestal te laat zijn.

----------

